# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Qui a des lunettes pour son chien ?

## borneo

Bonjour,

je viens de commander sur zoo+ une paire de lunettes de soleil pour ma chienne. En fait, elle voit mal de près, et elle se prend parfois des branches quand on se promène. C'est donc pour protéger ses yeux des chocs, plutôt que du soleil ou du vent.

Qui en a ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?




http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/la...r_chien/185923





> Lunettes brevetées pour chien, protègent les yeux de  votre chien contre les rayons UV, pour des ballades en voiture ou des  randonnées à la neige
>  Coloris : monture noire / verres orangées en plastique
>                                   Les lunettes brevetées pour chien Original Doggles sont  solides et offrent à votre chien une protection optimale contre les  rayons UV. Vous pourrez faire des excursions pendant les beaux jours  avec votre chien sans vous inquiéter pour ses yeux car ils sont toujours  bien protégés.

----------


## Taysa

Que franchement je doute y avoir recours un jour a moins de gros soucis de santé ! 
Deja ca doit le gener d'avoir ca sur la tronche pis meme je sais pas ca me serait meme pas venu a l'idee ! 

Ca coute combien cette merveille commerciale ?

----------


## borneo

C'est prévu pour les chiens qui voyagent en décapotable ou en side-car  :: 

J'ai lu les témoignages en allemand, les gens sont contents, ils mettent en moyenne 5 étoiles sur 7 avis. En fait, ce sont surtout des gens qui ont des chiens âgés avec des problèmes aux yeux, et qui s'en servent pour protéger leur chien.




> Da die Cabrio-Saison bald beginnt habe ich diese Bille für unsere Jack  Russell Terrier Hündin gekauft. Ich habe die Größe XS gewählt, da unsere  Hündin einen sehr schmalen Kopf hat - die Brille passt sehr gut! Also  die Brille nicht nach dem Gewicht des Hundes bestellen, sondern die  Größenangaben in der unten stehenden Tabelle beachten. Lieferzeit,  Verpackung und Ware - alles bestens, sehr zu empfehlen!


= cabriolet




> Die Brille sieht nicht nur super aus, sie erfüllt mit Sicherheit auch  optimal ihren Zweck.Ich habe sie gekauft weil mein Mops eine schlimme  Hornhautverletzung im Auge hat und Dieses jetzt vor zuviel Sonne  geschützt werden muss.Zum Glück ist es ein Mops mit längerem Nasenrücken  denn ohne würde es nicht funktionieren. An der Gewöhnung arbeiten wir  noch.


= raison médicale (blessure à l'oeil)




> Ich habe für meinen fast blinden Senior die Brille gekauft, da er immer  meint wenn er von der Sonne in einen Schatten läuft, dass da ein  Hindernis kommt. Mit Brille ist dass jetzt behoben. Hat sofort toll  gepasst und wurde nach ein paar Minuten auch akzeptiert. Er ist jetzt  natürlich der Hinkucker auf der Hundewiese.


= chien sénior presque aveugle




> Nachdem mein Malteser Mädchen wegen einer Retina Atrophie nun ganz  erblindet ist, hab ich ihr zum Schutz diese Hundebrille gekauft.  Wirklich, nach fünf Minuten hatte auch sie sich daran gewöhnt, Nun muss  ich nicht mehr so viel Angst haben, dass sie sich auch noch an den Augen  verletzt wenn sie wie so oft irgendwo aneckt. Prima Sache und auch noch günstig. Danke!


= atrophie de la rétine




> Man kann ja sagen, daß es etwas dekadent ist, dem Wuff eine Brille  aufzusetzen aber wir sind restlos begeistert. Gedauert hat es 5 min. um  meinen Hund daran zu gewöhnen. Förderlich ist sicher die Tatsache, daß  mein Hund eine "Rampensau" ist und sofort überrissen hat, daß er mit der  Brille im Mittelpunkt steht. Gekauft hab´ ich mir das obercoole Teil  weil ich stolze 125er Besitzerin geworden bin und da mein Havi  selbstverständlich mitfahren darf. Und so kann er nämlich die Schnauze  in den Wind halten und an mir vorbei nach vorne schauen, ohne die Augen  zukneifen zu müssen. Sehr gut verarbeitet und super zum individuellen  Anpassen. Das Styling ist sowieso der absolute Wahnsinn. Danke nochmal  an Zooplus für die prompte Lieferung! carmen & sammy


= pour faire de la moto


Avec les réduc, ça va me coûter dans les 17€, plus que je ne dépenserais pour moi, d'ailleurs. Mais ma chienne est malvoyante (début de cataracte) ce qui fait que je ne l'emène que sur les chemins, et que je dois pousser toutes les branches de côté. Bref, pas cool pour elle. Je la vois souvent se prendre des plantes dans la figure, et je crains qu'un jour elle se crève un oeil. Bref, si elle accepte les lunettes, je pense qu'elle sera bien plus active en extérieur, et qu'elle n'aura plus peur d'aller courir dans les broussailles.

Je vous donnerai mon avis. Mais j'avoue que j'ai du mal à résister à un code réduction sur zoo+.  ::

----------


## isawell

J'en ai eu pour mon CKC qui avait des problèmes de kératite pigmentaire & qui ne supportait plus le soleil (c'était lunettes ou devenir aveugle...)

----------


## borneo

Merci, je me sens moins "Paris Hilton"  :: 

Ton chien s'y est bien habitué ? La taille était bonne ?

----------


## borneo

Je vie"ns de lire que tous les chiens qui ont participé aux recherches dans les ruines du 11 septembre en portaient. Donc c'est utile, j'imagine.
Ma chienne est une Lhassa Apso, c'est à dire qu'elle a les yeux très peu enfoncés, et donc très fragiles. J'espère que j'ai pris la bonne taille.

----------


## borneo

J'ai trouvé un autre système, inspiré des protections pour chevaux, mais c'est sur un site américain :



ça m'a lair mieux adapté à un chien que des lunettes, en fait.

----------


## isawell

Mon chien n'a jamais trop apprécié les lunettes  :Smile:  Il aimait mieux être "nature"
Mais c'était comme le collier, la muselière, etc. On a appris ça gentiment (sur mon site d'éduc, il y a une vidéo pour la muselière - c'est le même apprentissage) et c'était "comme ça et pas autrement"  ::

----------


## borneo

Ma chienne est très tolérante et elle accepte tout (soins, douche, toilettage, nettoyage des yeux) donc je pense que les lunettes ne lui poseront aucun problème. Ce matin, elle tremblait de froid (j'ai coupé le chauffage, personnellement je ne suis pas frileuse), je lui ai enfilé le pull de laine d'un de mes précédents chiens, elle n'a pas bronché.

je pense qu'elle n'apprécierait pas du tout d'aller au Tibet, terre de ses ancêtres.

----------


## volcane

C'est quoi le site du filet? Pask c'est vrai que ca m'as l'air plus pratique (plus joli aussi).
En fait j'ai trouvé, c'est moins cher aussi.

----------


## borneo

Je n'ai trouvé qu'aux USA, et les frais de port risquent d'être chers. Si tu as une adresse en France, tu peux la noter, ça peut intéresser du monde.

Je pense en particulier aux chiens aveugles, à qui ça peut éviter de se blesser lors de balades dans la nature. Toujours rester sur les chemins, on en a vite assez.

----------


## Houitie

MOi je crois qu'il se blesserait plus à les porter... en essayant de les retirer. 
Filou est aveugle à 95pour cent d'apres le véto. Depuis qu'il voit si peu il se promene sans souci, et quand il sent qu'il approche de quelque chose il y va les yeux fermés, toujours.

----------


## volcane

Bah moi je suis aux etats-unis lol. Sur amazon ils en vendent (un peu plus cher par contre) donc je pense que c'est possible de livrer en France. 
Je demanderai bien a une copine veto si elle sait ou en acheter, tet meme que dans sa clinique ils en vendent... Si genre c'est moi qui envoi je sais pas si ca couterai aussi cher (ou alors je prend commande et je les ramene par avion fin aout, mais c'est pas l'ideal ca fait un peu loin quoi).
J'ai pas de chien (pas encore) mais je m'etait posee la question de la protection des yeux (pour futur plus ou moins proche) c'est sur que pour les chiens aveugles ca peut etre pratique, mais aussi pour proteger les yeux des chiens en general (on protege bien les notre)

----------


## volcane

Ya des casquettes aussi lol
Et ca :
http://angelvest.homestead.com/index.html
Si j'ai bien compris elle les fabrique, du coup c'est peut-etre possible d'en faire soi meme aussi?

----------


## borneo

Voilà le site où ils les vendent :

http://www.doggles.com/eyewear.html

Ma chienne est jeune, je ne peux pas la condamner à des balades sur chemins dégagés, ça finirait par être ennuyeux. Elle voit bien de loin, c'est de tout près que ça ne va pas (cataracte). Je l'ai déjà vue se cogner à de simples herbes, et s'inquiéter. Je pense que si elle se sent protégée, elle osera gambader dans les herbes hautes.
Si c'était une vieille chienne, je n'aurais pas forcément pensé à des lunettes.

----------


## borneo

> MOi je crois qu'il se blesserait plus à les porter... en essayant de les retirer. 
> Filou est aveugle à 95pour cent d'apres le véto. Depuis qu'il voit si peu il se promene sans souci, et quand il sent qu'il approche de quelque chose il y va les yeux fermés, toujours.


Je suppose qu'il y voit de près, sans quoi il se cognerait. Un chien qui galope, je ne pense pas qu'il ait le temps de sentir un obstacle, s'il ne voit rien du tout.

----------


## volcane

Alors t'as recu les lunettes? C'est comment?

----------


## borneo

Les lunettes sont arrivées, mais je les ai prises trop petites, je dois les échanger. Grosse maligne que je suis...  :: 

Je ne les aurai pas tout de suite, car je suis en vacances loin de chez moi.

----------


## borneo

Je viens de repasser commande de lunettes. Je comptais sur un ami qui est aux USA pour m'en rapporter, mais il ne revient que fin juin. or j'ai remarqué que ma chienne craint le soleil, en particulier en voiture. Et comme on fait parfois de longs trajets, elle sera contente de les avoir.
Je pense que je les aurai cette semaine, il ne manquera plus que le soleil pour les essayer.

----------


## Kybou!

Désolée mais ...  ::  

Tu m'as tuée ! Je sais pas trop si c'est efficace mais j'avoue que ta chienne a en tout cas la classe !  ::

----------


## Jessi

Ah ce sujet m'interesse!
J'ai un carlin qui a les yeux qui ressortent beaucoup, et qui se prend souvent des branches, des poteaux....
Du coup j'ai pensé à lui mettre des lunettes car il ne pense pas toujours à fermer les yeux, mais j'ai bien peur qu'il ne les supporte pas et essaie de les enlever!
Tu nous diras si ta chienne les garde et si c'est bien arttacher!

----------


## borneo

> Désolée mais ...  
> 
> Tu m'as tuée ! Je sais pas trop si c'est efficace mais j'avoue que ta chienne a en tout cas la classe !


Ha ha, mais ce n'est pas ma chienne, sur la photo... ma chienne a encore bien plus de classe... c'est une photo piquée sur le net.  ::

----------


## borneo

> Ah ce sujet m'interesse!
> J'ai un carlin qui a les yeux qui ressortent beaucoup, et qui se prend souvent des branches, des poteaux....
> Du coup j'ai pensé à lui mettre des lunettes car il ne pense pas toujours à fermer les yeux, mais j'ai bien peur qu'il ne les supporte pas et essaie de les enlever!
> Tu nous diras si ta chienne les garde et si c'est bien arttacher!


OK

Ils disent de les essayer là où il y a du soleil, pour que le chien comprenne que ça lui fait du bien.

----------


## borneo

> Ya des casquettes aussi lol
> Et ca :
> http://angelvest.homestead.com/index.html
> Si j'ai bien compris elle les fabrique, du coup c'est peut-etre possible d'en faire soi meme aussi?


Je n'avais pas vu le lien. Très intéressant pour les chiens aveugles, merci.

----------


## Kybou!

> Ha ha, mais ce n'est pas ma chienne, sur la photo... ma chienne a encore bien plus de classe... c'est une photo piquée sur le net.


Je suis sûre que tu en as fait une starlette, montre-nous ça rapîdement que je m'éclate ...  ::

----------


## borneo

Je n'ai pas encore reçu les lunettes  ::

----------


## mimine

bah ma foi, perso ça me choque pas plus que ça ... on voit bien quand même que ce sont des lunettes pratiques avant d'être des accessoires de mode ..

Si ça peut éviter des frais vétérinaires supplémentaires parce que le chien s'est pris une branche ou a des conséquences suite à une exposition au soleil, moi je dis pourquoi pas ! 

Il est vrai qu'en moto j'ai croisé souvent beaucoup de gens qui mettaient ça au chien, ça me semble une bonne idée.

----------


## borneo

Une mouche dans l'oeil, à 90 km/h, ça doit faire des dégâts.

----------


## del28

::

----------


## brigitte56

toujours pas reçu les lunettes Borneo ? ça m'intéresse car je viens d'adopter une petite chienne au refuge de filemon et elle a un problème de conjonctivite folliculaire qui s'aggrave avec le soleil. donc elle m'a parlé de lunettes ou de casquette .

----------


## borneo

Les lunettes sont reçues, mais la chienne n'est pas emballée. Il faut que je l'habitue à les mettre, mais pour ça, il faut du soleil.

 :: 

A bien y réfléchir, je pense qu'une casquette serait mieux acceptée....

----------


## brigitte56

je pense aussi que ma petite Fraise (eh oui :: )  acceptera plus facilement une casquette.
hier il y avait beaucoup de soleil et elle était obligée de fermer ses yeux à moitié .je n'avais jamais vu ça

----------


## SCHANNELL

Bonjour,
Toute nouvelle, parlons lunette... Je viens d'en commander une paire, car mon chiot a du se faire opérer d'un oeil griffe de chat. Donc afin de ne plus prendre de risque tant qu'ils ne se comprennent pas voila donc oui dans certains cas je pense que c'est utile

----------


## nate9595

Jai déjà vu quelques fois, pas dexpérience personnelle mais cest une bonne chose si le chien a des soucis aux yeux  ::

----------

